# Garage Alcohol



## Vermillion (Sep 23, 2008)

For those of you who have a bar or alcohol refrigerator in your garage, what do you guys keep in stock at all times?


----------



## PattyCombs (Sep 25, 2008)

Gotta have Crown no matter what. Always Crown.


----------



## 3MindsBrewery (Oct 24, 2008)

I keep the needed things.... Bud light for the Gf, tequilla for the poker games, cigars on the top, and then my own brewed beer.


----------



## keithff15 (Aug 4, 2009)

this is something i like to enjoy, specially with a group of friends, talking of the past life, the adventures of younger age


----------



## Cypress_Bog (Mar 28, 2011)

Beer, Keslers, Yukon Jack.


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

I was looking in the garage fridge and I have a case of beer thats been in there since October. I know I've drank beer thats been in the fridge for months but how old before you tend to throw it out.


----------



## OzGirl1985 (Jan 16, 2012)

We usually have whatever Sam Adam's mixed pack is in season at time or Boulevard's smokestack series (I feel sorry for you if you don't live in the Midwest and can't buy it ;-)). I think that we're going to start working on building up a little stock pile of La Fin Du Monde for our December 21st, 2012 party. ;-)


----------



## havasu (Jan 16, 2012)

I find the best way to post pictures (provided they are already on your computer) is to click on the "Post Reply" tab, then the "Manage Attachments" tab, click on "choose file" tab, go to your pictures where the image is located, click the "upload" tab, and it will get posted to your reply after you close the upload box. You also may need to type in 10 characters so it recognizes a reply posting. I myself will use a series of ".........." 

View attachment sprinkler box 009.jpg


----------



## jclem40c (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a membership card to the Tennessee Squires so Jack is always in 
the house. Lem Motlow n Me have had many fruitful discussions togeather.

John


----------



## ShiroYama (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll do same things too !


----------



## thomask (Apr 12, 2012)

jclem40c said:


> I got a membership card to the Tennessee Squires so Jack is always in
> the house. Lem Motlow n Me have had many fruitful discussions togeather.
> 
> John



Hey John.  I visited Jack's place once in Tenn. and it is in a dry county!


----------



## Jackwagon (Apr 21, 2012)

I keep Beer, usually Mich Light.  And always have some Captain Morgan and Crown in there for when I get really irritated with a project.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4lug39 (Apr 22, 2012)

Guinness and 151


----------



## Jackwagon (Apr 22, 2012)

4lug39 said:


> Guinness and 151



Damn, you don't mess around.:thumbsup:


----------



## marty_p (Aug 21, 2012)

PattyCombs said:


> Gotta have Crown no matter what. Always Crown.



...and plenty of Michelob Ultra longnecks for my beer side!


----------

